# KDE4 e Guida alla Gestione Energetica

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

in questo periodo penso che stiano uscendo un sacco di questioni "a causa" di KDE4.

In questo post mi riferisco alla Guida alla Gestione Energetica.

Comincio a pensare che questa guida (ufficiale) non sia più valida per KDE4.

Per prima cosa ci accorgiamo che non è possibile emergere powermgmt-base perché c'è pm-utils che lo blocca.

Inoltre ho notato che acpid non funziona più come si deve. Non credo dipenda da acpid, però vedo che non riesce più a farmi l'handling degli eventi.

Cosa c'entra con la guida in oggetto? Bene, c'entra perché si utilizza acpid per catturare l'evento "ho staccato il cavo di alimentazione" oppure "l'ho attaccato".

Probabilmente con KDE4 questa cosa non serve più, ma allora, è possibile fare chiarezza?

Soprattutto, perché ACPID non cattura gli eventi?

So che posso combinare le scorciatoie in "Input actions" in System Settings, ma i tasti Fn non sono supportati da qt (così dice, quando provo ad usare il tasto Fn).

Che cosa mi sapete dire?

----------

## table

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti, 
> 
> So che posso combinare le scorciatoie in "Input actions" in System Settings, ma i tasti Fn non sono supportati da qt (così dice, quando provo ad usare il tasto Fn).
> 
> Che cosa mi sapete dire?

 

Dal tuo post non si capisce cosa non ti funziona con i tasti FN, a me va tutto, ho un lenovo n200 con vga intel, inizialmente con kernel fino a 2.6.30 compreso avevo problemi con la luminosità del display e dovevo patchare il kernel. Adesso con il 2.6.31 funziona tutto.

hai installato kde-base/powerdevil ?

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao 

hai ragione forse non mi sarò spiegato bene, ma quello che intendo è che non riesco a catturare l'evento pressione (ad esempio) Fn+F8.

Tipicamente se faccio un:

```
tail -0f /var/log/messages
```

E poi appena premevo la combinazione di tasti Fn+F8, compariva subito una cosa del genere:

```
[Fri Jul 21 13:11:23 2006] received event "sony/hotkey SPIC 00000001 0000000d"
```

Questo non accade più, quindi suppongo che acpid non fa più l'handling di questi eventi.

powerdevil è installato, ed è installato anche pm-utils.

Magari sono cambiate le cose, ma non ho ancora trovato alcuna documentazione che spiega come fare.

----------

## table

Secondo me è solo un problema di moduli del kernel e non di kde4  :Confused: 

EDIT: cmq anche io non vedo alcun messaggio al cambiare ad esempio della luminosità del display con i tasti FN.

Eppure mi funzionano tutti quei tasti

----------

## Ic3M4n

nemmeno con acpi_listen li visualizzi?

----------

## fbcyborg

Dunque, ora non so perché ma riesco a catturare gli eventi delle pressioni dei tasti Fn.

Eppure non ho cambiato nulla nel kernel.

Booh!

----------

